# Hope the nutritionist works



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

I just wondered how many people have tried nutritionists? I went for the first time the other day after a couple of years of IBS, with it starting to stop me going out recently. She was really nice, said I had a yeast overgrowth in my gut,and surprise surprise lactose intolerant. What she said did make sense, so now I'm on a massive detox of taking caprylic acid, good bacteria stuff, and cutting out wheat, yeast and sugar as well as dairy. I'm almost three weeks in and feeling positive. Will let you know if it's worth it. Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## clpin (Jan 23, 2005)

I tried nutritionists and there is something to be said for following there advice. I still have bad days, but I am better than I was. It does pay to keep learning as much as you can about the subject Also you really need to be able to read your body, though, too and listen to it. That is what has worked best for me.


----------

